# Before and After



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

You guys are probably getting sick of me but I just went and bought new lights, a few plants and some drift wood. I did a little research on the rule of thirds and as its my first time its not perfect... I may have to do a little re arranging but WAYYYYYY better than what I had before. Anyway, Check it out!


BEFORE













AFTER










Is there such a thing as too many plants?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

nope there can never be too many!! Lol, I love your tank setup it looks so natrual and the moss balls I want some!!! Pretty betta too!


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks. I meant in terms of nutrients lol Ive been dosing excel and comprehensive daily. Putting a few root tabs in today also.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice ;-), A LOT BETTER! I have one idea though, if you can find a piece sort of like that one put it on the other side. So there will be like a canyon in the middle it would look pretty cool. Just a thought though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I would switch the moss balls so that the larger one is in the corner rather than the other, smaller one. Or, move it where the one on the far right is but to the left enough that it is slightly (1/4) hidden by the driftwood. That's just me, though! Looking *much* better!


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Tankman, I also thought about putting sand down the middle. Didnt want to make a mess of it though : / Im still a newb at this stuff haha

And thanks for the suggestion Flint, i think ill be moving more than that around on my next water change day. I still feel like everything is too crowded.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

If you want sand down the middle, just load the rinsed sand into a water bottle, let it fill with water and turn it upside down, moving it where you want sand in the tank.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh thats brilliant, thanks!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

No problem!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

O that would be AWESOME! Having to pieces of driftwood (one on each side), than having a white sand "stream" down the middle. It will be like the the grand canyon lol. Also with the water bottle idea. Dont flip it over, leave it in the bottle and bury the bottle(so you only see the white sand). Cuz the flourite WILL mix with the sand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

....You can't leave it in the bottle lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-XB0bwtZh8

That is what Flint is talking about to add the sand ^_^

Also Flourish should be dosed once or twice a week, not daily. Excel can be dosed daily or every other day though.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

I knew what she meant lol. And I only dose comprehensive once a week haha not daily. Didnt realize I typed that.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh! lol, no worries then!

Yeah, the bottle thing was meant towards tankman12 lol


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well i should off said cut the bottle in half (top-bottom). Are bottles aquarium safe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's debated, water bottles can and will release chemicals but they've been fine for the water bottle baffle since they aren't soaking in the water technically. I wouldn't do it in my tanks at least.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, it was just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I dose flourish every 3-4 days, works great for me!

Also, I have seen a lot of home-made filters made from water bottles with no adverse effects. I use a water bottle contraption in my 10 to grow algae for the otos as well and have had no issues in almost a year now that I've had it.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay, maybe it is the type. Cuz you know how polling springs makes those recycled bottle. Maybe those arent good or something. But i believe the regular ones are safe. That would be a good way to keep the sand very clean and flourite free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Quoting an awesome article, it's on a different forum so if you want to read the whole thing, PM me and I'll give it to you 

The whole article is mainly for Human consumption but there is some about leaching into the aquarium since it is on a fish forum. But mainly it's just teaching you about the different kinds of plastics and which are safe and which aren't.

"Which plastic water bottles don't leach chemicals?

To be certain that you are choosing a bottle that does not leach, check the recycling symbol on your bottle. If it is a #2 HDPE (high density polyethylene), or a #4 LDPE (low density polyethylene), or a #5 PP (polypropylene), your bottle is fine. The type of plastic bottle in which water is usually sold is usually a #1, and is only recommended for one time use. Do not refill it. Better to use a reusable water bottle, and fill it with your own filtered water from home and keep these single-use bottles out of the landfill."


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, all water bottles are recycled now, hence the tiny *** cap.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah...I REALLY hate that cap now >.> so flimsy! ugg

lol


----------

